# Hog Tail



## Phil W. (May 11, 2015)

This thing showed up on one of my trail cams. Has anyone ever seen a tail on a hog like this?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 11, 2015)

*No*

I have never seen a tail like that on a hog. But then again maybe others have.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 11, 2015)

hairy thang, ain't he?


----------



## PappyHoel (May 11, 2015)

Russian razorback?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> Russian razorback?




Pappy, I thought the same thing yesterday when I saw these photos.  It definitely has the look. I would not want to get this hog cornered too tight as it would probably put up a fight for sure.


----------



## Phil W. (May 12, 2015)

I just hope he is passing through. I would hate to come face to face with him before daylight going to my deer stand !!! Maybe he will be in Georgia or somewhere come October. LOL


----------



## sghoghunter (May 12, 2015)

Oh yeah. Them are the tails that's easy to grab. I got a pic on my phone of one me and my daughter caught 2 yrs ago that had a long bushy tail. I'll see if it will upload in a few


----------



## sghoghunter (May 12, 2015)

How's this one?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 12, 2015)

Thank god we are talking about tails!!!


----------



## model88_308 (May 15, 2015)

Maybe a fox squirrel crawled up his butt!!


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Sep 16, 2015)

model88_308 said:


> Maybe a fox squirrel crawled up his butt!!



Man, you beat me to it. I thought the same thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2015)

Russian blood. They have fuzzier tails than the feral pigs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 18, 2015)

Not only the bushy tai,l look at the neck and shoulders that thing is a beast.


----------

